# Your favorite fragrance/perfume/cologne?



## Annie123 (Apr 27, 2015)

Ilove them all lol! I keep finding new ones that I like all the time so I don't often buy the same perfume twice but the ones I'll definitely buy again at some point are
Armani - Si
Bvlgari - Bvlgari Pour Femme
Jo Malone - Peony & Blush Suede
CK - Euphoria

For men:
Armani - Mania
Davidoff - Cool Water
Ralph Lauren - Polo Red
Paco Rabanne - One Million


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Shalimar by Guerlain
Mystere by Rochas
Chanel No. 5
Bvlgari in the silver and white bottle
Oscar de La Renta
Quartz by Molyneux
Happy
Princess
Queen

Husband doesn't wear much perfume, even though I have bought him several:
Cool Water
Chrome
Vince Camuto
Aqua DiGio
Burberry for Men
Blue for Men
Brit for Men
London for Men


----------



## Annie123 (Apr 27, 2015)

IMFarAboveRubies said:


> Shalimar by Guerlain
> Mystere by Rochas
> Chanel No. 5
> Bvlgari in the silver and white bottle
> ...


My husband doesn't wear any either, he's allergic to perfume/strong scents


----------



## Vivianwood (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi, nice to be here!!








-------------------------------
long sleeve evening gowns


----------



## Annie123 (Apr 27, 2015)

intheory said:


> You have expensive taste Annie :laugh:


That's what birthday and Christmas gift cards for Sephora and Nordstrom are for >

Now seriously, I love knock-offs! I used to buy the best knock-offs ever some years ago, you could never tell the difference. That's how I tried on so many different scents and figured out what I like :grin2:
It was back in Europe though. Oh, I miss those!

Oh, and I forgot my favorite perfume from a while ago - Paco Rabanne Ultraviolet <3


----------



## Annie123 (Apr 27, 2015)

intheory said:


> Describe Paco Rabanne Ultraviolet, in your own words (not just a listing of what the ingredients are):smile2:


Hmmm, the thing that I like about it the most is how it smells so different on different people and I know that's common for perfume but let me explain it through an example:
When I 'discovered' it, I was so happy to tell my best friend all about it, only to have her tell me that she'd been wearing it for a long time and I didn't even realize it was the same scent. Another friend also used it and still it didn't smell the same on her as it did on me. I've been told that I have good skin chemistry for perfume. I don't know :smile2:

It's strong from what I can remember (haven't had it in almost two years) but it's not heavy. And also, violet is my favorite flower (together with lilacs) because of its scent so that makes Ultraviolet the most perfect perfume for me  

I hope that helps :grin2:


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

For the weekend: Artemisia (Penhaligon perfume). 

For play and dates with Batman: Vaara (Penhaligon perfume). This is divine. I couldn't resist. 

For work and college: Repetto by Maison Repetto.

I love, luuuurve, things that smell beautiful. My car has a French Pear bar in it because it smells so good. In the home, I use essential oils and scented candles. I have a cupboard full of empty candle jars... and it's possible that I may have a problem.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

For Batman... he digs I choose his cologne. I switch them up from time to time.

Play and dates I notice he wears the Penhaligon cologne - Endymion. Superb choice, Bats!

Polo Red by Ralph Lauren. Every time he wears it, I comment and ask which one he's wearing *inhale*

Kiton Black is a solid fave.

Guilty from Gucci. He's guilty of smelling so damn tempting.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

My favorite is always just the one I'm currently using. I only have one at a time and use it until it runs out. I'm currently using Chance by Chanel.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

I love to smell good.

Burberry original
Love by Aveda
Anything with sandalwood and/or patchouli.

If I could get away with it, I'd wear men's cologne. I don't like fussy, frilly, flowery smells. The more dank and earthy, the better.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Lavandula - Penhaligon's
Elixer - Penhaligon's
Black Cashmere - Donna Karan
No. 2 Oeillet - Prada
Poivre Piquant - L'Artisan

I also wear the original Old Spice men's cologne a lot. On me, it's a very nice, slightly spicy, carnation.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

I have worn Chanel CoCo Mademoiselle for years - it's my favorite, but sometimes for a change, I wear Chanel No. 5.


----------



## Sun Catcher (Dec 6, 2013)

My very favorite is a cologne water, "Aqua di Colonia Muschio di Oro" produced by Officina Profumo Farmaceutica di Santa Maria Novella.

I've tried other stuff, but always come back to this.

If you have never visited one of their stores I highly recommend it, you will experience the best smells in the world.


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

Amazing Grace by Philosophy


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

For men, I think it depends a lot on the guy - cologne tends to combine with a man's natural aroma, which, providing he showers regularly, can be delicious! So the same cologne can smell a little different on different men. Granted, this is an observation from my (extremely) limited pool of experience. I like most non-floral scents on men, with warm spices and sandalwoody ones being particularly lovely. Some of my favorite women's perfumes: Narcisso Rodriguez by Narcisso Rodriguez (original name, I know), Voyage d'Hermes, Opium by YSL.


----------



## MRR (Sep 14, 2015)

ok so, when my ex wife and I got divorced I decided to make some changes and read reviews about colognes. these are the ones i ended up purchasing

l'eau d'issey-- where this one more often, seems esp good in summer

d&g The one-- not too often, seems like a winter smell to me

very sexy (victorias secret)-- havent worn too often but have had a couple women mention how great i smell

and the best for last

This one, I kept reading about in different forums. I think i spent like $215 for the bottle and honestly I do not think it smells great when i put it on but women just LOVE it. Anytime I get close to a woman and am wearing it she will say something. One day i had my sister, my ex wife and my gf within a couple hours all said I smelled amazing. 

*Creed Adventus. *


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

My absolute favourite is River Gauche, by YSL. I used to wear it all the time but hubby likes Beautiful by Estee Lauder, so I wear that for him  I also love Happy by Clinique.

Hubby bought his mum Poison (the perfume, not real poison, lol) for Mother's Day a couple of years ago and liked it. He said to me "I'd like you to get some of that". I said "You want me to smell like your mother?" His response was "Oh God, no. Just...no." Rofl!

I got him some Ralph Lauren and I love it when he wears it, but I also love the way he smells without it....delicious....mmmmmm


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*My personal choices for myself are Acqua di Gio, Joop, or Van Cleef and Arpels!

For a lady, however, I always thought that Oscar de la Renta was simply intoxicating; but since my RSXW always wore it as her trademark fragrance, I can't say that I'm really dying to ever smell it again!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

I am so not picky when it comes to perfume. My sweetie gave me a big bottle of Euphoria which I am using....I didn't like it at first, maybe it was stronger than I'm used to, but it made me think of old lady perfume. Its grown on me though. I also don't seem to smell myself very much, though I have pretty good nose and usually smell other peoples' scents. 

I loved Beyonce' ....daughter gave it to me. I don't buy perfume for myself. Maybe I should. Pick my own scent. 

I was walking with my 4 year old grand daughter one day and she commented about how I smell. She said "You just smell like Granny." I asked what Granny smells like.... (LOL, afraid of the answer!) she said, "peppermint and coconut". Perfect. Two of my favorites. 


Not sure what H uses....but he smells like cookies. It's wonderful!  Makes me want to eat him. Lol...I think he GETS me.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm always out of the loop on colognes. Used to love Chanel No. 5 but it changed on me. Loved, loved, loved Enjoli by Revlon. It hasn't been produced in years. Fortunately, the year it stopped my Husband stockpiled every bottle he could get his hands on. Now, that I'm looking for a new one, my Mom sends me a bottle of Arpege (which is also discontinued).

Guess I'll have to bite the bullet and go on a sniff run.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

When I turned 18, my aunty gave me a bottle of Beautiful, it my signature fragrance now. 

But for everyday around the house it's Chanel's Coco Mademoiselle, it's light and fresh. 

For sexy times, I use Tresor. 

I love to collect perfumes and tend to change my everyday fragrance every year. But I always stay with Beautiful because it's such a wonderful smell that stays. Also, my kids and husband keeps me well stocked.

For my husband, Obsession by CK. I love this smell on him. I put my nose on his neck and just inhale. Until he pushes me off. Scientist use Obsession to send lions into mating heat.:grin2:

In the summer he uses Eternity. I love this scent so much. I often steal his cologne and wear it.

He also loves Polo, any Pole. At this time it's Red.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I can't wear any of it.. makes my husband gag.. his smellers are very sensitive ...If I am even around someone with perfume.... and come home.. he'll smell it on me.. Saves lots of money anyway.


----------



## fitchick1961 (May 5, 2015)

I love gardenia based scents. I wore Marc Jacobs for awhile. But then, I got a sample of flowerbomb by viktor and rolf and have worn it exclusively ever since. I love it, it stays with you all day. But not to strong or overpowering. I constantly have people ask what perfume I'm wearing.


----------



## Annie123 (Apr 27, 2015)

Oh, I just remembered two more that I'm absolutely in love with but they are so expensive, though it seems the price is slowlygoing down (a year ago they cost around 200$ each, now they are 165$ each so I'll check again in a few years lol):

Armani Prive Rose Alexandrie & Vetiver Babylone


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Annie123 said:


> For men:
> Armani - Mania
> *Davidoff - Cool Water
> Ralph Lauren - Polo Red*
> Paco Rabanne - One Million


Cool Water and Polo Red. My wife picked them out for me, of course. As long as I do not smell like an old man, I am happy.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Paco Rabanne one million, izzy miyake and Herrera by Caroline Herrera are my personal favorite. Wife likes them on me also.


----------



## Threeblessings (Sep 23, 2015)

Elizabeth Arden - Green Tea


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

I recently purchased Montblanc Legend for the H... *swoon*


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Ralph Lauren Romance
Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gioia

Eta: Constable Odo wears Obsession when going out. Otherwise it's good old Old Spice deodorant smell, lol. Both suit him really well.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Halston Z-14 has long been my go-to cologne.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Nautica Voyage and Nautica Pure Discovery

55


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Satya said:


> Ralph Lauren Romance
> Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gioia
> 
> Eta: Constable Odo wears Obsession when going out. Otherwise it's good old Old Spice deodorant smell, lol. Both suit him really well.


My wife's go to favorite as well. RL Romance. Believe Ive also bought her Burberry (brit i think) and one of the Coach fragrences. But she always like Romance.

She doesnt really like vanilla based scents which I do like so some like Obsession are out. Thankfully she doesnt like overly floral scents either which I dont care for.

For me I need to get some new "Nice" cologne. Thinking of John Varvatos Vintage. Really liked the smell of it when I sampled it at a store.

For el cheapo as someone else said there is no beating Old Spice. 

For when I absolutely must get some from the wife?
60% of the time this stuff works every time.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Eternity by CK


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

My wife wears only Shalimar. Not very popular these days but that and Chanel #5 are the only two scents I can identify by smell. I only use Obsession for Men. I like scents with vanilla in them. To be honest, I prefer a woman's natural scent. I must not have evolved as much as others because a woman's natural sex arouses me greatly. Give me a sweaty woman over one that smells of soap and perfume, anytime. 

Napoleon was like me. When he was returning from one of his wars he wrote to Josephine to tell her not to bathe because he was coming home.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Sun Catcher said:


> My very favorite is a cologne water, "Aqua di Colonia Muschio di Oro" produced by Officina Profumo Farmaceutica di Santa Maria Novella.
> 
> I've tried other stuff, but always come back to this.
> 
> If you have never visited one of their stores I highly recommend it, you will experience the best smells in the world.


 @Sun Catcher -- Wait, are there Santa Maria Novella stores other than the shop in Firenze? WHERE, WOMAN, WHERE???


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

MRR said:


> ok so, when my ex wife and I got divorced I decided to make some changes and read reviews about colognes. these are the ones i ended up purchasing
> 
> l'eau d'issey-- where this one more often, seems esp good in summer
> 
> ...


I have to go find this and take a whiff.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

For myself, I like Daisy and Eau So Fresh (both by Marc Jacobs), Live Color Fully by Kate Spade, and Amazing Grace by Philosophy. But they're pricey, and I work in education, so many days it's something silly from Bath & Body Works--these days, I like Love & Sunshine and Beautiful Day.

Someday, I'll upgrade to the pricey stuff full-time. Right now, I save the pricey stuff for dates and special occasions, or when I want to treat myself.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Polo Blue
Izod


----------



## Sun Catcher (Dec 6, 2013)

FeministInPink said:


> @Sun Catcher -- Wait, are there Santa Maria Novella stores other than the shop in Firenze? WHERE, WOMAN, WHERE???


Well, of course there are, FeministInPink! Rome for one, but I have purchased lately on-line from New York. 

Home page : Officina Profumo Farmaceutica di Santa Maria Novella shop

Still, one must let oneself at least once in a lifetime to just entering one of their stores. It is such a treat. I have never been to the one in New York, though. 

Enjoy!! :x


----------



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

diamond by Fragonard is my current favorite. I stick to the real deal with perfume rather than l'eau de toilette. Lasts much longer and uses less.


----------



## MRR (Sep 14, 2015)

FeministInPink said:


> I have to go find this and take a whiff.


It smells much different 20-30 mins after than when you first apply it. Like I said, I do not love it-- i think because I smell the initial application much more and only occasionally smell it on myself later, or say when I am changing and notice it on my clothes and then it smells good to me. But I always get compliments from women. I dont know where they sell it though, i bought it at Perfume, Cologne & Discount Perfume..


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Sun Catcher said:


> Well, of course there are, FeministInPink! Rome for one, but I have purchased lately on-line from New York.
> 
> Home page : Officina Profumo Farmaceutica di Santa Maria Novella shop
> 
> ...


I will try to go to their shop in New York the next time I am there. I've been to the shop in Firenze, several years ago, and it was lovely. I was on a tight budget, so I didn't buy much. I found a gift box of 6 assorted honeys that was in my price range. I'm pretty sure I wasn't supposed to bring that back to the US/through customs, along with a jar of pate that I bought in Sienna. Whoops


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

My favorite for a woman is Coco Mademoiselle parfum. 

It's a great elegant scent; a drop lasts all evening. It's humble but detectable when close enough to have a personal conversation. Sometimes it's noticeable if she briskly walks past. It's never intrusive or overwhelms an elevator, room, or a gathering. It's definitely my favorite.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Haiku said:


> My favorite for a woman is Coco Mademoiselle parfum.
> 
> It's a great elegant scent; a drop lasts all evening. It's humble but detectable when close enough to have a personal conversation. Sometimes it's noticeable if she briskly walks past. It's never intrusive or overwhelms an elevator, room, or a gathering. It's definitely my favorite.


Me too. I got the large bottle for my daughter but she never used it, so I took it. It's now my day fragrance. She does not wear perfume, she thinks she naturally smells pretty. Yea right, more like all the lotions she wears. But I love it and wears it all the time.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

brooklynAnn said:


> Me too. I got the large bottle for my daughter but she never used it, so I took it. It's now my day fragrance. She does not wear perfume, she thinks she naturally smells pretty. Yea right, more like all the lotions she wears. But I love it and wears it all the time.



My former wife was on a flight once with a friend and let her try some. The friend didn't fully replace the little stopper and the entire 1/2 ounce bottle leaked into her purse. 

My daughter is similar to yours. I bought her a .5 bottle of the parfum too and she rarely wore it. I think it's still in the main bathroom and she's a state away in her dorm. The only girls in the house are my two dogs.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Haiku said:


> My favorite for a woman is Coco Mademoiselle parfum.
> 
> It's a great elegant scent; a drop lasts all evening. It's humble but detectable when close enough to have a personal conversation. Sometimes it's noticeable if she briskly walks past. It's never intrusive or overwhelms an elevator, room, or a gathering. It's definitely my favorite.


Fragrance is very personal. It comes down not just to what a particular woman wants to smell like, but also to what fragrances work with her body chemistry. 

Coco Mademoiselle is a complete fail on me - it's all screeching white floral and really persistent insect repellant. I have a friend who's worn it for years, though, and it's very nice on her. Smelling it on both of us, you'd never know it was the same fragrance! 

I'm wearing Romantina, by Juliette Has a Gun, today. I'm getting a lovely milky black tea, osmanthus, vetiver and musk. From reading online reviews, this fragrance is _widely_ hated. There's apparently a lot of variation in what individual skin chemistry does to the notes in this one. It absolutely works on, and for, me. I may have to buy a bottle when my sample runs out.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

My W loves Amercrombie and Fitch Fierce.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

Rowan said:


> Coco Mademoiselle is a complete fail on me - it's all screeching white floral and really persistent insect repellant.



Ha ha ha. I will look for the Deep Woods Off in an eau de toilette.


----------



## Curse of Millhaven (Feb 16, 2013)

I wear a single-note fragrance of Cardamom (_love!_) and combine it with a natural perfume scented like Crème brûlée. 

So basically I walk around smelling like a warm spicy caramel cream dessert. It makes me feel happy, cozy, and hungry all at once. Not a bad combo.


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

When I was younger I wore Opium. Now I only wear Chanel, mostly b/c its light enough I can get away with it in a scent-free workplace. I also mix it into my moroccan oil and rub in my hair when its damp from showering. I buy it from duty free when I travel (cheap!). I also have a bottle of Tresor around someplace, which is in between the two in strength, IMO.


----------



## Lilac23 (Jul 9, 2015)

Soap.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Lilac23 said:


> Soap.


Perfect. 

Nothing like the natural scent of a woman.

You really don't need anything else.

Cool post!!!!!!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Lilac23 said:


> Soap.


A good friend of mine makes her own soap. She has given a bar of each fragrance to me, which I share with my family. I have my favorites, already, and am getting materials together so I can make my own, using some of those same fragrances. 

As for perfume/cologne, itself is concerned, I don't really wear it often. I do like Belara, by Mary Kay, and there is a different one I got for Christmas that is nice. My husband wears Jovan NRG, Cool Water, and Drakkar, most often. Most if the ones mentioned in this thread, I have never even heard of... and the nanes, themselves, seem too expensive for me to even think of saying! Lol... at some point, who knows? I may decide to make my own, along with soaps.


----------



## Lilac23 (Jul 9, 2015)

intheory said:


> I've searched on "soap scented perfume" a couple of times.
> 
> If there was a perfume that could make you noticeabley smell like Ivory soap all day; I'd go for it.
> :smile2:
> ...


I love how Dreft smells...


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

intheory said:


> I've searched on "soap scented perfume" a couple of times.
> 
> If there was a perfume that could make you noticeabley smell like Ivory soap all day; I'd go for it.
> :smile2:
> ...


Try the Clean line of fragrances, if you haven't already. Some nice ones in there. And, as the name suggests, they're all designed to basically smell of various clean things - skin, air, laundry, cotton, cashmere, etc. Light, fresh, easy to wear. Really good stuff!


----------

